# Case D Project



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well I finally got started working on the ole 49 D today. As I posted sometime earlier the sleeves had rusted out and I didn't want to go thru the expense of putting in new sleeves and pistons. I found a complete engine in Gillete AR and after waiting close to two years to get the motor time has come.

The day started out good, nice sunny, 70 degrees, and just a slight breeze. A good day to start this project on.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0074_IMG_2.jpg>


So after looking the situation over it looked like the easiest way was to pull the front end off, well what looked simple wasn't that easy. There was old hard grease and oil that must have been there from day one. Since I have had the radiator out before it was easy to pull this time.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0075_IMG_2.jpg>


Now that the radiator was out of the way all I had to do was unbolt the front end(sure wished I has a extra floor jack), but I got by with what I had. Boy it sure was being stubborn.
<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0076_IMG_2.jpg>


to be continued:
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Ok now that the first part seemed to work I will continue. There were 3 bolts that hold the front end wish bone to the oil pan. I'm not sure but I thouught they were suppose to be bolts but two of them were studs. I used my wedge blocks to raise the engine higher so I could clear the studs to remove the front end.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0077_IMG_2.jpg>


Now that the front end is off I wanted to remove the crank shaft pulley as the one on the other engine is bigger and causes the pully to hit the front end when installed.
<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0078_IMG_2.jpg>


Hmmmmmm, I don't think this thing has been off since 1949, I wounder if the other one is just as hard to get off????
<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0079_IMG_2.jpg>


Well I decided to let them soak and will try again tomorrow after work. I picked up the tools and will see if they come apart tomorrow after soaking it with kroil.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0080_IMG_2.jpg>


Well hopefully this will turn out, hope you enjoyed the story and the picture.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Back to the ole D again tonight. I soaked the crank shaft pulley over night with good ole Kroil. Seems that stuff will free anything.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0081_IMG.jpg>


After putting the puller to it and a BFH the pulley started to move on the replacement engine. Once I got that one off I heated the other one with my little prophane torch, not sure if it really helped or not. but any way they both come loose. 

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0080_IMG.jpg>


and a look at the other one.

<img src=http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0079_IMG.jpg>


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

the other one
<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0079_IMG.jpg>
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hmm, can't see the pictures at the moment Caseman. Maybe Yahoo's server is down? :truth: :what101: 


Mark


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Hmm, can't see the pictures at the moment Caseman. Maybe Yahoo's server is down? :truth: :what101:
> 
> 
> Mark *



Hmmmm, I see them ok, I wonder if if it makes a difference on ones server, I mainly use netscape. I will have to try internet explorer and see it it works that way. Thanls for letting me know.
caseman-d

pictures are at 
http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ca...pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/my_photos


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Your right Kroil is the best thing Ive ever used it has no equal. IMO


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

jody,
did the pictures work for you????
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The ones you posted last night i seen. But tonight its all little red x's.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

all red x's here to


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Picture Links*

Hi Caseman,

I looked at the link to all the pictures you posted. Good pics and easy to follow. But when I looked at the picture links in your posts they were to a different address. Would this explain the problem?

Working http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ca...d2002/my_photos

Not working img src =http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/users/3f6fb041_3d18/bc/2216/__sr_/e6ab.jpg?phiSRzABVXQJTHW_>

What I always do is set up the picture on the server then open IE to the picture and do a copy and paste from the Address line into the IMG SRC=............. command. Works for me!

Caseman, I left off the first bracket on the IMG SRC= commands because when I didn't, intsead of the command I got a red X on the preview like <img src =http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/users/3f6fb041_3d18/bc/2216/__sr_/e6ab.jpg?phiSRzABVXQJTHW_>

Good luck. This stuff is a bear when it doesn't work. Needs Actuators:furious:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I just don't know whats happening. The pictures show up for me on nestscape but when I try internet explorer I come up with red X's,      Will see what happens on this trial.

img src=http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/users/3f6fb041_3d18/bc/2216/__sr_/e6ab.jpg?phLg0zABpMPITHW_>


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I just don't know whats happening. The pictures show up for me on nestscape but when I try internet explorer I come up with red X's,      Will see what happens on this trial. Maybe yahoo has a curse on me. Can you see this one

<img src=http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/users/3f6fb041_3d18/bc/2216/__sr_/e6ab.jpg?phLg0zABpMPITHW_>


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I can see the last pic you posted, but none of the others.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I can see the one you posted today.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

well not a lot to report tonight. I was getting things ready so i can pull the motor, think I may have to find a bigger sheet of plywood fr my cherry picker. Sorry about the pictures not showing, kinda put a burr in the story   . I don't know why but the pictures do show up for me. I might have to try that other sight Jody was talking about. Till tomorrow.
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I just went to your photo page and took a look at them there. I'm using Mozilla Firefox most of the time. I just get the little box like the others. My Yahoo home page has been down today. I recieved an email from them that they were making some changes to their email system. Maybe they are having some problems yet on their end causing some browsers to be unable to render the image.

Anyway, looks like you were able to make some good progress.  

Mark


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Good eveing all,
I rposted some pictures on the opening part of this thread. I would appreciate evryone checking it to see if the first 3 pictures are now visable. Thanks
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Alright caseman you did it:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

First three showed up fine. :thumbsup: 

Switched to Photobucket I see.  

Mark


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

even showed up here in the middle of nowhere


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *even showed up here in the middle of nowhere *


Glad it made it all the way up there bear. So how you comming on your engine swamp. I need to come up with a better floor so my cherry picker will work. will have to find some plywood I guess, or lay a slab of cement.
caseman-d


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Really nice pictures and progress there, Case!   

Keep us posted.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Really nice pictures and progress there, Case!
> 
> Keep us posted.
> ...


Thanks Andy, I couldn't have done it with out all the support from this board. Thanks to all that helped me with the picture posting problem.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Made some progress on the D this evening after work. I got some old plywood from work to set the cherry picker on.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/cherry_picker_IMG.jpg>

Took out the remaining bolts and jacked up the engine some and it started to come apart. After wiggling the motor and pulling back on the picker it come apart.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/eng_IMG.jpg>

After the engine was out the old D seemed to be saying, which direction is forward. I thought with the lights going both ways it looked awful funny looking.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/trany_IMG.jpg>

Hopefully I won't forget how the thing goes back together. I am starting to get a pile of parts. I'm afraid I'll need some help getting it back together.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0085_IMG.jpg>

I have a few things to do before putting it back together. I'm hoping my neighbor will send a guy over with the fork lift to set the other engine closer to the tractor. I sure miss the old M with the loader on it.
caseman-d

think i'll be a genius when I'm done.


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Great series of pictures and information there, Caseman!
Really appreciate you taking the time to shoot off pictures when you have all of that work to do. It really makes the experience for the reader so much more enjoyable and insightful. 

Good luck with it. Are you planning on stripping it completely down and restoring every facet of the tractor?

-LC
:lucky: :lucky: :lucky:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luckycharms _
> *Great series of pictures and information there, Caseman!
> Really appreciate you taking the time to shoot off pictures when you have all of that work to do. It really makes the experience for the reader so much more enjoyable and insightful.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice post Lucky. I was beginning to think I was getting in over my head on posting pictures but thanks to everyone here I'm getting the hang of it.

I would like to tear it down futher but since I;m doing all this out side I just want to get it running good and maybe use it to pull the baler with. I asked you a question about the baler on the baler post but never heard back from you. I was asking about what the handle piece was for on the lh side close to where the bale tyer set.
caseman-d


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

It always amazes me how well some of that old equipment stays together, even after rusting for many years.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Mow,
I think some of it has to do with the collection of oil and grease over the years. So far I haven't twisted any bolts off yet.   .
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thought I would pass alon a update on the progress on the Case D. I got the old housing of the DE engine and now have been working on removing the clutch and flywheel from the old engine.
<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0089_IMG.jpg>

I found out after removing the clutch that the clutch disc doesn't look the best and the pilot bearing seems to be frozen.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0086_IMG.jpg>

<img scr =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0088_IMG.jpg>

I did get the fly wheel off and am deciding if I want to turn the ring gear, I also got the pilot bearing out and I think I can save that. Whats your opion on this, should I turn the ring gear, replace the pilot bearing and the clutch disc??? Tractors not going to be used all that much, but do hate to have to tear it apart again.
<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0090_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0091_IMG.jpg>

Below is a couple of pictures of the sleeves I pulled out of the old engine. This is what happens when one doesn't clean the cooling system. I felt it was easier to replace the motor as trying to clean the old one up. I do have all the parts so if I find new piston and sleeves I could rebuild this one.
<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0092_IMG.jpg>
Now a picture of one of the better sleeves

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0093_IMG.jpg>
As you can also see the pilot beating in the above picture, I do think it's reusable if no one has one in town.
Thanks for looking.
caseman-d

PS I hope the next pictures will be of it going back together


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thought I would pass alon a update on the progress on the Case D. I got the old housing of the DE engine and now have been working on removing the clutch and flywheel from the old engine.
<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0089_IMG.jpg>

I found out after removing the clutch that the clutch disc doesn't look the best and the pilot bearing seems to be frozen.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0086_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0088_IMG.jpg>

I did get the fly wheel off and am deciding if I want to turn the ring gear, I also got the pilot bearing out and I think I can save that. Whats your opion on this, should I turn the ring gear, replace the pilot bearing and the clutch disc??? Tractors not going to be used all that much, but do hate to have to tear it apart again.
<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0090_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0091_IMG.jpg>

Below is a couple of pictures of the sleeves I pulled out of the old engine. This is what happens when one doesn't clean the cooling system. I felt it was easier to replace the motor as trying to clean the old one up. I do have all the parts so if I find new piston and sleeves I could rebuild this one.
<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0092_IMG.jpg>
Now a picture of one of the better sleeves

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0093_IMG.jpg>
As you can also see the pilot beating in the above picture, I do think it's reusable if no one has one in town.
Thanks for looking.
caseman-d

PS I hope the next pictures will be of it going back together


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

by the picture it looks like the only problem on your flywheel would be the rust spots try polishing them off with some emery cloth then it shouls be good


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks bear,
Napa store thought they found a pressure plate for 84.00. The mechanics where I work thought i should be able to reuse my old parts, they said if I used it 10 hrs a day, 8 days a week that I might go ahead and replace them.
caseman-d


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

Love these projects caseman, keep the pictures coming!!

I like to replace anything that might come back to haunt me. Splitting a tractor when you have 4 dozen other things to do is a pain in the butt!!!frown Most of the clutches I do are for somebody else's tractors and I don't want a callback!

Your pilot bearing should not be that hard to find and not that expensive. The ring gear does not look too bad from your pics, might be best to leave it alone. Besides, the teeth look like they are chamfered for the starter pinion so it will work well only one way. There are a few places that can replace the facing on your clutch disk, often cheaper than you think.  

Deciding how far to go on your own stuff is tough, But keep in mind the downside if a part fails (ie. if that disk slips and you score up the flywheel bad, is a replacement available and for how much?).

Good luck and keep us posted!
waynl


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Waynl,
Thanks for the reply and visiting the Case big tractor forum. I took the parts to work at the Case/NH dealership and talked with one of the good mechanics we have and it siad if it was his he wouldn't replace them. For what I'll be using the tractor for it should last a long time. The clutch runs in oil so it should be alright. I to hate to do things twice, but in this case I want to see what the rest of the tractor is going to be like before sticking in anymore $$$$ into it. Hopefully everything will work for the best.       
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well I started putting things back together. I hope I did it right, I placed the throw bearing, pressure plate and clutch disk on the clutch shaft and then slid the motor in. It went together easy so I'm hoping I hit the hole in the pilot bearing. I have to bolt the presure plate to the flywheel yet, looks like that might be a bear     . This might remind be why I didn't make my living turning wrenches. If I have to resplit it it should be easier with the front end on it. (Yeah Right ).

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0095_IMG.jpg>

and another view, it seems like it's going together slower than it come apart.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0094_IMG.jpg>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Great pictures. I have spent many a year rebuilding stuff in the yard, so I feel for you. One thing. I got to say if it was mine, unless the stuff was a TON of money, I would have replaced the clutch parts. I could just imange getting it all together, and eather having it slip, or hear the groaning of that pilot bering. Agean that just my oppion. 

Nice job though. Looks like a real tough tractor there.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Paul,
If I knew more about the tractor I may have went ahead and put a new clutch in it, put since I know little about the tractor and the engine I went ahead and used what I had. I think the engine is good, but unsure about the tractor as all I ever drove it was around the block before finding out the other engine had bad slieves and rod bearings.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Figured I better give everyone a update on the old D. I posted earlier that I had the new engine in. I set the old one aside.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0002_IMG.jpg>

With the help of Kathy and my neighbor we got the front end slid under it.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0001_IMG.jpg>

I spent tonight tightening all the bolts that hold it on. Seemed I misspaced a 5/8 NF nut that holds the wishbone into place, well 2 will hold it for now. The front end needs some serious work on it, lots of slop in some key places. Won't be that big of a job to take it back off.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0003_IMG.jpg>

I need to take stuff off my old engine and put on the new one. I need to mount the intake off and put it on the new one. Seems that it maybe a little different. I need to get this little plug out first. Letting it soak will help (I Hope). Hopefully in a couple of weeks she will be purring like a kitten.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0004_IMG.jpg>

Next big change should be the radiator to go in.
caseman-d:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looking like a tractor again:thumbsup: Keep us posted on how everything goes.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey it's starting to look like a tractor agean.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


So if all runs well, will this be a keeper??


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Hey it's starting to look like a tractor agean.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> So if all runs well, will this be a keeper?? *


Considering the history between me and this tractor I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will run, either way I will probably be a keeper even if it turns out to be a parts tractor, I'm hoping that will not be the case.
caseman-d


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

*d-project*

caseman, I saw you pic's. It's nice to see the progress you're making. 

I'm also still busy restoring my D. Have some problems however. The exhaust manyfold is cracked en the carb also. So I'm looking for someone who can fix this for me. 

Are you planning to repaint also? 

Johan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: d-project*



> _Originally posted by johan _
> *caseman, I saw you pic's. It's nice to see the progress you're making.
> 
> I'm also still busy restoring my D. Have some problems however. The exhaust manyfold is cracked en the carb also. So I'm looking for someone who can fix this for me.
> ...


Johan,
Sorry to here about your the exhaust manifold and the carb. Can the manifold be welded?? I'm not sure if I have an extra one or not. I looked at 2 of mine tonight and they are pretty rough. Where is the carb cracked at. I see the one on my D is cracked where it bolts to the air intake. I think I may be able to JB weld it I have a carb thats been brazed ther that I,m not usung, I would have to check it out more closely to see if it's useable. 

Not sure about the paint on the D yet. All depends how well it runs and how the rest of the tractor is. If it cleans up well and no oil leaks I sure would like to give it a paint job. Let us know how you come out with the manifold and carb.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

See Case D Project (Part 2) for the rest of the story.
Thanks
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

OleGrandWisord,

Here is a story of my first Case D, my 2nd Case.
caseman-d


----------

